# Danio swollen stomach two red dots



## Inonothing (Jun 14, 2021)

I am very new to the aquarium seen. I recently had a fish die that had a swollen stomach with two red dots on the underside. Now I have another fish that is starting to show the same symptoms. It’s a 30 gallon tank with 13 Danios, three sucker fish, and a Java fern.
N03=0
N02=.05
PH=7.5
KH=80
GH=120
Temp=76
AMMONIA=0.5
Cycled weekly 10-20 percent
Same fish in tank for two months


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
It looks like it has eggs in her stomach.
And I don't know the cause of it's death.
Hopes this helps you.


----------

